# ASUS A8V, Sockel939 VIA K8T800 Pro oder welches board?

## kraut

Hallo,

ich bin grade dabei, mir ein (relativ) preiswertes 64bit system / sockel 939 zusammenzustellen.

was mich bei den neueren 939er boards etwas stoert, das fast alle PCI-Express haben, dafuer aber nur 3 "normale" PCI steckplaetze  :Sad: 

ich wuerde naemlich gerne meine AGP graka behalten, und habe ferner auch noch eine externe soundkarte, eine firewire karte, sowie eine DVB-S karte. damit waeren die 3 pci bereits belegt ;(

also - was ist von obigem board zu halten? hat das jemand im einsatz?

da soll ein 3500+ venice draufkommen, und 2x512MB dualchannel RAM (welchen nimmt man?), und eine 250er Maxtor S-ATA platte.

macht dann mit tower so um die 400euro, max 500euro hatte ich mir als grenze gesetzt.

wuerde mich ueber eure erfahrungsberichte freuen! auch aehnliche hardware welche ihr vielleicht besser findet ist natuerlich interessant!Last edited by kraut on Wed Jun 21, 2006 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VeS_Blade

Schneller als der Via-Chipsatz ist auf jedenfall ein nForce. Da wirst du aber keinen aktuellen ohne PEG finden.

Die meisten davon haben aber schon Firewire onboard. Mit ner extra Soundkarte wirst du wohl (je nach Modell) aber immer noch besseren Klang erzielen vor allem in Spielen mit EAX-Unterstützung, falls das deine Soundkarte hat. Innerhalb eines Chipsatzes fürs MB kannst du nach belieben unter den Herstellern auswählen, da es da so gut wie keine Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede gibt seit AMD den Speichercontroller in die CPU verlagert hat. (siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Athlon_64).

Ram würde ich dir PC3200 von Infineon Original empfehlen. Die verursachen die wenigsten Probleme. Hier macht es wenig Sinn zu teuerem "High-End" Speicher zu greifen, weil diese meistens mit unterschiedlichen Chips bestückt sind und auch nicht schneller arbeiten (Hat c't mal getestet). Da lohnt es mehr das Geld in eine CPU zu investieren, die 1-2 Geschwindigkeitsklassen drüber liegt.

Super leise und schnelle Festplatten bekommste von Samsung  :Wink: 

Insgesamt kann ich noch sagen: Ich hab vor kurzem meine Radeon 9800 Pro durch eine x800pro ersetzt ( bei Alternate für 170). Der Grafikleistungszuwachs ist enorm. Und gerade bei PEG-Karten bekommst du für 100-150 schnell mal ne Karte die das Topmodell von vor 2 Jahren locker schlägt. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was du für eine Grafikkarte hast, aber evtl. macht es Sinn mal über ne Neue nachzudenken und die Alte mit dem alten PC zu verkaufen oder was auch immer du damit vorhast;)

Gruß blade

PS: der nForce ist zwar atm der schnellste Chipsatz, allerdings gibt es damit wesentlich häufiger Kompatibilitätsprobleme als mit anderen. Gerade bei ner DVB-S Karte würd ich mich da noch ma umhören. Mit X-Fi Soundkarten mag der nForce auch nich so richtig.

----------

## kraut

ist der unterschied VIA K8T800 Pro vs nforce4 wirklich so enorm?

ich dachte, das gibt schon durch DualChannel RAM eh einen "guten schub"?

und da das board auch FX prozessoren erlaubt, sollte es noch recht zukunftssicher sein?

wie gesagt - 3 PCI steckplaetze finde ich echt mager..

was mach ich mit den 3 PCI-E? klar, auf einer die graka, aber die anderen beiden? ich kenne garkeine PCI-E karten ausser grakas.   :Shocked: 

ferner ist mir auch - wie gesagt - ein limit gesetzt. mehr wie 500teuro <g> will ich keinesfalls investieren. auch bin ich kein overclocker, oder high-end gamer.

compilation soll halt "gut abgehen", zukunftsssicher, aufruestbar, erweiterbar.

ich hatte auch schon an sockel754 gedacht.. aber das mit dem semprons ist wohl auch so ziemlich tot..

----------

## kraut

hey, ich sehe hier grad folgendes:

AMD Athlon 64 3700+ (Boxed, OPGA, "San Diego") - 111 euro   :Razz: 

komischerweise steht der bei atelco als auslaufartikel, und kostet aber 199,-   :Shocked: 

sollte ich da vielleicht schonmal zuschnappen, fuer 111?

wenn ja, um versandkosten zu sparen, welches board empfehlt ihr dazu? ehrlich gesagt war ich "damals" immer gut mit EPOX zufrieden..

hmm, ich aender mal den betreff des threads.

----------

## VeS_Blade

Für was willst du den PC denn hauptsächlich nutzen?

Zukunftssicher bist du jedenfalls nur mit PEG. Zum 754 würde ich nicht raten, da lohnt sich wahrscheinlich der Neukauf kaum, je nachdem, was du für ein System hast.

Es gibt ja inzwischen auch AM2-Boards die DDR2-Speicher nutzen. Evtl. lohnt auch das warten, bis diese ein bisschen günstiger zu bekommen sind. Auch nicht vergessen solltest du, dass du bei einem Athlon 64 evtl. ein neues Netzteil brauchst und da würde ich dir auch vom günstigsten abraten da Billigware meist mit diskontinuierlicher Spannung aufwartet und auch nicht gegen Hotspots abgesichert ist. Schließlich versorgt das Netzteil alle Hardware in deinem PC und entscheidet auch über die Lebensdauer der Hardware mit.

Nochmal zum nForce-Chipsatz. Hier musst du nur darauf achten keine Krachbolide zu kaufen, da fast alle Mainboards einen aktiven Chipsatz-Lüfter haben. Der K8T800 ist inzwischen veraltet. Als Alternative zum nForce4 findest du von Via nur den K8T890 aber ohne AGP.

PCIe ist auch nicht gleich PEG. Der PCI Express for Graphics hat in der Regel wesentlich mehr Lanes (normal 16) zugeteilt als die anderen PCIe-Steckplätze, da eine Grafikkarte einen höheren Datendurchsatz benötigt als zb. eine Soundkarte.

----------

## kraut

OK, also welches board? bin grad bei alternate am "blaettern"  :Wink: 

PS: versueche grad, dich per ICQ zu contacten.

----------

## kraut

```

Produkt        : Athlon 64 3700+ (2200 MHz) HHDA24

Anzahl         : 1

Einzelpreis    : EUR 111,-

Gesamtpreis    : EUR 111,-

---------------------------------

Produkt        : A8N-E (NVIDIA nForce4 Ultra) GHEA06

Anzahl         : 1

Einzelpreis    : EUR 84,-

Gesamtpreis    : EUR 84,-

---------------------------------

```

hab ich bestellt.

was negatives dazu zu sagen? bestellung wird nach 5 tagen storniert, wenn ich nicht vorkasse loehne (find ich ganz OK).

der RAM war mir da zu teuer, ist bei atelco billiger (2x512 infineon).

ausserdem haben mir die gehaeuse dort nicht gefallen.

graka stopf ich temporaer erstmal ne PCI rein, um das ding zum fliegen zu bekommen.

so, bin auf eure comments gespannt <g>

----------

## VeS_Blade

oh, sry. icq is nich mehr aktuell. wenn du noch fragen hast, hab eben mal geupdatet.

welches board(hersteller) ist das?

ne, generell kann man da nicht negativ sagen. höchstens nicht ganz optimal  :Wink:  aber so is doch ok. beim ram musste nur schauen, dass es original infineon ist, also chips und riegel von infineon.

gruß blade

----------

## Hilefoks

 *VeS_Blade wrote:*   

> welches board(hersteller) ist das?

 

Das ist ein Asus-Board. Dieses Board habe ich auch schon oft verbaut - und hatte mit diesem Board nie Probleme.

 *VeS_Blade wrote:*   

> ...höchstens nicht ganz optimal 

 

Ach, warum? Das Board ist gut, der NForce4 schnell. Der Prozessor ist sehr schnell, günstig und dabei recht stromsparend. Und zwei Speicherriegel sind für einen Dual-Channel Speichercontroller optimal. 

 *VeS_Blade wrote:*   

> ...aber so is doch ok. beim ram musste nur schauen, dass es original infineon ist...

 

Nicht nur Infineon ist ein guter Hersteller. Auch Hersteller wie MDT, Samsung oder Hyundai sind gegenüber Infeneon keine pauschal schlechteren Chip-Produzenten. Und damit haben die anderen Hersteller, die selbst keine Chips produzieren , keine pauschal schlechteren Hersteller.

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich hab hier ein Asus A8V deluxe mit einem AMD64 Athlon 3700+ San Diego und 2x512DualChannel-RAM und die Kombination läuft bestens. Auf den nvidia-Krams wollte ich beim Chipsatz verzichten, weil mein FreeBSD sonst nicht so ohne weiteres rennt, bzw. das damals nicht tat. Ich kann jedenfalls nicht klagen, eine saustabile Kombination.

Ich hab sogar noch meine alte "Kladde" gefunden, die fettgedruckten Sachen aus dem oberen Eintrag sinds dann geworden, vielleicht hilfts Dir. http://zeus.crashmail.de/temp/hardware.html

Edit: sorry, die Links sind nicht mehr gültig, vielleicht kannst Du aus den Bezeichnungen noch was ermitteln.

----------

## kraut

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nicht nur Infineon ist ein guter Hersteller. Auch Hersteller wie MDT, Samsung oder Hyundai sind gegenüber Infeneon keine pauschal schlechteren Chip-Produzenten. Und damit haben die anderen Hersteller, die selbst keine Chips produzieren , keine pauschal schlechteren Hersteller.
> 
> 

 

so wie ich das verstanden habe, hat man aber keine garantie das die riegel auch als dualchannel zusammen laufen, oder?

ich habe jetzt die hier ins auge gefasst: 

http://www2.atelco.de/7AxPLsqce1Bbz2/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=3655&agid=266

99 euro. wuerde natuerlich gern paar euro sparen, wenns geht  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

verschoben nach Diskussionsforum

----------

## kraut

http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=HHDA24

wie geil ist das den?  :Very Happy: 

jetzt kostet die CPU 129,-  ich hab sie gestern fuer 111,- gekauft.

ist das usus bei alternate, das die preise so rumtanzen?   :Shocked: 

----------

## Hilefoks

 *kraut wrote:*   

> so wie ich das verstanden habe, hat man aber keine garantie das die riegel auch als dualchannel zusammen laufen, oder?

 

Da hast du recht. Man sollte immer darauf achten das man zwei gleiche Module erhält. Meine Aussagen bezogen sich allerdings nicht auf zwei verschiedene Module, sondern darauf das nicht allein Infineon gute Module baut. Ich habe z.B. hier zwei Baugleiche MDT 1024MB Riegel die ebenfalls wunderbar im Dual-Channel laufen.

 *kraut wrote:*   

> http://www2.atelco.de/7AxPLsqce1Bbz2/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=3655&agid=266
> 
> 99 euro. wuerde natuerlich gern paar euro sparen, wenns geht 

 

Schau mal bei www.e-bug.de, die sind immer recht günstig. Da könntest du noch 10-15 Euro sparen. Und ich glaube die Aktion das du keine Versandtkosten bezahlst wenn du gegen 0 Uhr bestellst läuft auch noch.  :Wink: 

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## kraut

thx fuer die tipps bisher   :Very Happy: 

was mach ich mit dem tower.. wuerde ein 350watt netzteil reichen?

bin (fuer meinen 2800er sempron rechner) eigentlich mit diesem tower gut zufrieden:

http://www3.atelco.de/8AjyA23PKcPtkZ/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=3719&agid=2

sorgen macht mir der passus beim athlon3700 "netzteil mind. 350watt"   :Shocked: 

----------

## kraut

ich sehe grad, das thema netzteil haengt einigen zum hals raus <g>.

ich wollte einfach nur wissen, was von dem "mindestens 350watt" bei der prozessorangabe zu halten ist.

ich will kein SLI machen, nur eine grafikkarte. ich denke mal, das ist ein wichtiger faktor? (sli kann das board eh nicht).

irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das 350watt nicht genuegen sollten. ich hab hier ein 350watt in dem sempron, mit 4 (!) festplatten und 2 cdrom drives. alte platten, die "gut heiss" werden. selbst da genuegt das netzteil   :Shocked: 

----------

## Hilefoks

 *kraut wrote:*   

> irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das 350watt nicht genuegen sollten.

 

Probiere es aus. Ich habe bei einer solchen Hardware auch schon öfters "gute" 350 Watt Netzteile verbaut, ohne damit Probleme zu bekommen. Sollte dein Rechner dennoch instabil werden, weißt du ja wo du zuerst suchen solltest.  :Wink: 

----------

## kraut

hmm.. abrauchen kann da aber nix, oder? im schlimmsten fall das netzteil selber (waere nicht sooo tragisch), aber cpu, board oder grafikkarte etc.. wuerde ich mir natuerlich ungerne plaetten   :Twisted Evil: 

ich warte jetzt eh erstmal, bis alternate liefert. habe gestern per vorkasse ueberwiesen. schaetze mal, montag ist der krempel da.

PS: bei alternate muesst ihr euch mal die kommentare durchlesen. goettlich  :Laughing: 

OK, ich habe auch nicht grad den rechtschreibfetisch <g>, aber was da geposted wird ist wirklich schon herb, hehe. overclocker unter sich   :Laughing: 

OK, am montag suche ich mir dann den rest zusammen. sind immerhin noch 4 komponenten.. also schau ich mal, bei wem ich am guenstigsten fuer alle 4 sachen (platte, tower, graka, ram) wechkomme. ich denke mal, ich werde corsair ram nehmen. zumindest was wo beisteht "dualchannel tauglich". auf +/- 10 euro kommts ja bei einem gig ram nun auch nicht an.

so oder so lasse ich von mir hoeren, wie alles klappt (bzw. nicht <g>)

//nachtrag:

krass, grad SMS bekommen krempel waere unterwegs.   :Shocked: 

weiss jemand, ob die auch samstags liefern? (habe per DHL (aka Post) bestellt).

ist hier sonst immer bloede, wenn keiner zuhause ist und ich muss das am postamt abholen.

email kam auch grad:

Status:  Die Sendung wurde im Paketzentrum bearbeitet.

  Status von:  23.06.06 17:05

  Vorgang:  Sie befindet sich auf dem Transport zum Ziel-Paketzentrum.

tja.. samstag oder montag?

nicht, das ich so geil drauf waere, kann eh nix damit machen ohne ram usw, ich will das nur in empfang nehmen, weiss das jemand ob die samstags kommen?

----------

## kraut

ich krieg hier gleich ne kriese bei der gehaeusesuche   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

wie gesagt fand ich das teil gut:

http://www2.atelco.de/7AhDbYe84AUkBk/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=3719&agid=2&adp=0

kostet 65 euro. *mit* netzteil!

OK, jetzt hab ich bei alternate geschaut, alle gehaeuse ohne netzteil. 

das netzteil vom oben gennantem gehaeuse finde ich bei alternate aber:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=TN3H30&artno=TN3H30&showTechData=true#tecData

kostet nackt schon 59,- !!

was sagt mir nun "combined power" ??

```

350 Watt (Combined Power 165 Watt)

Effizienz  72 %

```

 :Shocked: 

naja, ihr koennt euch ja die infos in den links mal ansehen. ich schwachmat <g> verstehe das so, das alle eingebauten komponenten nicht mehr als 165watt insgesamt aufnehmen duerfen. ist das so korrekt?

wenn jetzt der athlon schon bei maxlast 85watt zieht.. hmm..

also ich weiss nicht. iss mir zu hoch irgendwie.

JA, ich bin des rechnens maechtig <g> wie man ja sieht, aber was ziehen jetzt graka, platten usw..

das rechne ich doch jetzt nicht alles durch, oder muss ich, oder wie   :Shocked: 

----------

## VeS_Blade

 *Quote:*   

> VeS_Blade hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> ...höchstens nicht ganz optimal 
> 
> Ach, warum? Das Board ist gut, der NForce4 schnell. Der Prozessor ist sehr schnell, günstig und dabei recht stromsparend. Und zwei Speicherriegel sind für einen Dual-Channel Speichercontroller optimal.
> ...

 

Oh ich meinte das nicht auf das Board bezogen, sondern allgemein;) Mit neuer Hardware kann man ja nix schlechtes kaufen. Es ist mir jetzt nichts bekannt, dass es auf dem Markt Sachen gibt, die schlecht sind.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> so wie ich das verstanden habe, hat man aber keine garantie das die riegel auch als dualchannel zusammen laufen, oder?
> 
> 

 

Das ist Nonsens. Bei den Speicherriegeln wie Original Infineon hat man ja immer identische Riegel. Dieses 2-Riegel-Zusammen-Verkaufen hat sich erst durch die 3-Party-Hersteller eingebürgert, weil diese unterschiedliche Chips verbauen und es da dann zu Problemen kommen kann. Ich bin mit Infineon bisher immer gut gefahren und hab die schon in mind. nem Dutzend PCs verbaut. Schau mal in die Rezensionen bei Alternate zu Infineon-Speicher  :Wink: 

----------

## ScytheMan

das hier finde ich ganz nett als gehäuse zu dem preis:

http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=8652&Shop=0

oder falls du ein wenig mehr geld hast nen chieftech gehäuse...

zum netzteil kann ich wenig sagen, ich glaub die combined power bezieht sich nur auf ein paar stecker.. 

wichtig beim netzteil ist allerdings auch die amperezahl auf den einzelnen steckern, hab ich mir sagen lassen.. 

und nicht vergessen, ein paar lüfter schaden nie.. also sofern im gehäuse nicht vorinstalliert würde ich mir einen kaufen.. übers netzteil entlüften erweist sich oft als suboptimal..

----------

## kraut

sorry, bin spaet dran heute - aber wetter war super geil, fussball auch <g>.

alternate hat tatsaechlich heute morgen geliefert!

nicht schlecht bei <6euro versandkosten.

donnerstag kohle ueberwiesen, freitags haben die den krempel verschickt, und heute morgen war es da   :Razz: 

sehr zu empfehlen!

----------

## kraut

so, bin soweit zufrieden. grad die groebsten sachen emerged.

was mich etwas verwirrt, (ich weiss glxgears ist kein echtes benchmark, aber zum vergleichen solte es ja reichen) ich bekomme lediglich 1400fps laut glxgears im default window (also - ohne die groesse zu aendern). da hatte ich vorher mit ner FX5200er 5000   :Shocked: 

und jetzt ist eine 7300erGS drin, mit PCIE   :Twisted Evil: 

da kann ja wohl was nicht stimmen?? 

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7300 GS/PCI/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 2.0.2 NVIDIA 87.62

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow,

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query,

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_float,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two,

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_float,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements,

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels,

    GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,

    GL_EXT_stencil_clear_tag, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc,

    GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, GL_EXT_timer_query,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fence,

    GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_fragment_program,

    GL_NV_fragment_program_option, GL_NV_fragment_program2, GL_NV_half_float,

    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint,

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_pixel_data_range,

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_register_combiners,

    GL_NV_register_combiners2, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4,

    GL_NV_texture_expand_normal, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2, GL_NV_texture_shader3,

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range, GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program,

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_NV_vertex_program2,

    GL_NV_vertex_program2_option, GL_NV_vertex_program3,

    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,

    GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SUN_slice_accum

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

```

----------

